# Adding Puppy #2



## Muffin's Mama (Mar 3, 2012)

Scooter's new little sister (Lu Lu) will be ready to leave the breeder on May 10. In the meantime, my husband and I have been discussing how we'll handle the sleeping arrangements for these two kiddos. Scoot has been sleeping in his little crate at night and he's doing pretty well. He goes to sleep at around 10:00 and sleeps until 4:30 am, I put him on his wee wee pad and he pees, then he goes back in the crate until 6:00. (I bragged in another post about how he was sleeping all night and immediately the little rascal started waking up at 4:30. Go figure.) 

I'm thinking we should put Lu Lu in her own crate at night and get her sleeping through the night consistently and then at some point allow them to sleep together. My husband wants to put them together at night right away. It may be one of those things we just play by ear and see how they get along. Have any of you had two puppies at the same time? Is it better to have them sleep together, or apart?
I'm including a picture of a very scruffy-looking Scooter! Any idea why my pics are always sideways? Thanks a bunch!!
Jane


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

All my dogs have had their own "rooms". I have never thought about putting them in the same crate together, but certainly not with a new puppy. Their crates are touching, they feel the other's presence, but they don't crowd each other. It could also get uncomfortably warm.

That little face is adorable!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry, but I have no advice as I've never had 2 puppies at the same time. I just had to chime in that Scooter is absolutely adorable. If things don't work, I will be happy to take that sweet thing off your hands...he's so cute!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Having two puppies at the same time is very challenging. Here's an excellent article with tips on how to do it successfully. 

01 Two Puppies or One? - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

They will definitely need separate crates, training, socialization, etc.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All three of mine have separate crates. They do snuggle together in their beds, during the day.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Mine sleep with me lol they crowd me out but they both have crates amd rustee used to sleep on his all the time for about two years of his life and he still enjoys going in his crate and relaxing or playing with a special toy. I would have them separate at first because then both will be ok separate if the other isn't there. Mine do go inthe crate to sleep together sometimes because they like to cuddle lol but they still each have a space of their own. Scooter is oh my soooo cute! Don't know about the picture thig mine have never come out that way lol


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I currently have two fluffs and got them on the same day. It's definitely more work to have two but I don't regret it at all. But I do have to say that having two is not just twice the work but more like quadruple amount of work initially. If you are first time dog owner, having more than one puppy at once could be quite challenging but once they are trained then having two is so wonderful!

As for sleeping arrangement, I didn't crate them but used a puppy pen. I put them together in the pen with one bed and they cuddled together when they slept. They are now nine months old and they still cuddle together every night. They are best of friends!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't know why your pictures come out sideways but I have tried to fix it for you. Your Scooter is a little heart throb. Can't wait to see his new sister.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, that little Scooter certainly is one adorable little Puppy. How old is he and how old will his new Sister be when she joins your family in May??? Anyway. I too would not put them together in the same crate. However, the idea of putting them in one large area, with their separate beds might work. I guess you would have to decide how you want to work that out. If you would prefer to separate them alltogether, then let them each have their own crate.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am an advocate of keeping the dogs separated in their own crates, especially at first. Never crate two dogs together no matter their age or how loving they are toward one another. One day they could get in a fight (it happens) and could both be injured or killed if they cannot avoid one another. Dogs need their space, too, just like humans. Being crated separately allows them to have alone time which is important and is very handy when one or both need to be confined due to a procedure, illness, etc. I love crate training.

You will want to establish good potty & sleeping habits with each pup, and you will want them to be able to function without the other around. If one has to stay overnight at the vet, you don't want the other one running around anxiety-ridden because their "sibling" is gone. Your goal is to get them to sleep throughout the night, so crating them separately is the best way to help them do just that.

Once they are fully potty trained, it is up to you whether or not to put them in an exercise pen together at night, or let them sleep with you in bed, or run around your bedroom free. I definitely wouldn't let them roam the full house at night no matter their ages (I would worry they could get into something). I separately crated both London & Preston until London was 3 and Preston was 2 before allowing them to sleep with us on the bed at night. During the day, if I leave the house, they are crated separately in the same room but where they cannot see eachother...and I never leave them home alone with free roam of the house.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I recently added Daisy to our family. I have a pen setup next to my side of the bed with two crates, pee pad and water bowl. They both sleep in their own crate but they are open so they can move around. Most of the time they sleep separate but sometimes I see they are together. To begin with I kept them separate until I was sure that Lilly and Daisy were use to each other. When I am at work they are kept in the living room gated away from the rest of the house and I have a camera to watch them (they sleep most of the time).


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG Lulu is so cuteee :wub::wub::wub: I got my 2 at the same time they have their own crate and their own beds which worked for us their crates where right next to eachother and the each had their little toy , blanket and space eventually they ended up sleeping together all the time :blush::blush: i also have a play pen and kept them together during the day.


----------

